# RecipeDB - Brewed in Pozziers



## ledgenko (22/6/11)

Brewed in Pozziers  Ale - English Brown  All Grain                      Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      5 kg Weyermann Pilsner    0.5 kg Weyermann Pale Wheat    0.5 kg JWM Crystal 140    0.25 kg TF Chocolate Malt    0.2 kg TF Roasted Rye Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      35 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     1000 ml White Labs WLP023 - Burton Ale         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.066 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.018 (calc)   Bitterness 17.4 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 6.24%   Colour 53 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## ledgenko (22/6/11)

Ok the above loaded before I could add any notes ... This beer was brewed in the shed whilst my back yard was all dug up during the reno's .. the big rains came (Ipswich last year) and filled the sewer pipe trench... the place looked a bomb had gone off in it .. the beer ended up pretty good though... 

originally based off "White Rabbit Dark ale" clone I did with Shawn H .... this can be done with a lager yeast as well ... I think Shawn did it with a Pilsner yeast ... it turned out really well .. 

The beer is dark, refreshing and has a nice coffee / choc flavour ..


----------



## Thefatdoghead (13/7/11)

ledgenko said:


> Ok the above loaded before I could add any notes ... This beer was brewed in the shed whilst my back yard was all dug up during the reno's .. the big rains came (Ipswich last year) and filled the sewer pipe trench... the place looked a bomb had gone off in it .. the beer ended up pretty good though...
> 
> originally based off "White Rabbit Dark ale" clone I did with Shawn H .... this can be done with a lager yeast as well ... I think Shawn did it with a Pilsner yeast ... it turned out really well ..
> 
> The beer is dark, refreshing and has a nice coffee / choc flavour ..


Mate. when do you add the chocolate and the crystal? Lots of mixed feelings when adding it to the mash on here?


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (13/7/11)

Gav80 said:


> Mate. when do you add the chocolate and the crystal? Lots of mixed feelings when adding it to the mash on here?



Really i haven't seen them. Only thing that springs to mind is some people throw the dark malts in the mash late, however most just throw it all in together, happy families!!

Ledenko like the name but Poo brown would have worked too :beerbang:


----------



## ledgenko (13/7/11)

I drop all the grain in from the start ... seems to work out pretty well.. not sure if putting the spec grain in later would change any of the characteristics but might try it and see... 

Beerdrinkingbob .... yes it would have ... and would have been appropriate .... lol


----------



## qwertyfly (29/7/12)

ledgenko said:


> I drop all the grain in from the start ... seems to work out pretty well.. not sure if putting the spec grain in later would change any of the characteristics but might try it and see...
> 
> Beerdrinkingbob .... yes it would have ... and would have been appropriate .... lol




Was going to give this a bash, Do you just drop all the Hops at the start, No staggering across the boil?

Thanks...


----------

